# IP's on a journey of a life time



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all.
We are a married couple who are at the beginning of our journey into surrogacy.
I had a hysterectomy 9yrs ago due to sever endo following 7yrs infertility treatment.
We are in the south east and are looking for support with our journey.
We are fully committed and have had medical checks and CRB's done and are ready to go as soon as we find our wonderful TS.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you well on your journey, Have you joined COTS or Surrogacy UK, a little wish or one of the forums to meet other on the surrogacy journey.
L x


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi we are on the message board for a little wish, surrogacy uk, surrogacy support uk and cots as Fleur or Fleur 1, I am on some sites outside of the uk as well.

I was advised that most arrangements happen independently outside these organisations and although you can still chat you lose any support your membership entitles you to.


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Fleur

I don't think you lose all the support - even if you find your surrogate independently, so long as she becomes a member of whatever organisation you are registered with, then I am sure you would continue to be supported - I couldn't possibly conceive that they would jettison you after paying the significant amounts that is costs for IPs to become members.

Good luck - you know my advice - join every surrogacy support forum available, both within and outwith the UK, get chatting to lots of different people - let people really get to know you and you will be amazed how the networking pays off.  Even surrogates who may currently be matched, could know someone who is looking for a match and tell them about you - that has happened on many occasions in the past 2 years I have been involved in the surrogacy community.

Hard work - but so so worth it.

Val x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Wishing you lots of luck in your journey , it may take a while to find the right surrogate, but the end result is so worth it 

We are in the SE to, and we were lucky to have our SIL as our surrogate 

I hope the right angel comes along soon for you and your DH and your dream comes true very soon.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Just a quick update

We are now matched with a wonderful surrogate. Everything is now in place ready to start insems in May.

Keep following your dreamsxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh brill news and quickly matched !! good luck for your journey
Sam


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hope all is well m'dear.
And good luck

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful news Fleur!


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic news - so excited for you.

Can't wait to follow your journey through FTS once you get started

Val xxx


----------



## Sarah123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi
We are IPs just strating out on our journey into TS and are currently researching all the organisations to find one that best fits us. It would be really interesting to hear from you to find out who you went with and some of the other sites that you joined. I keep reading that research is key and it would be helpful to know which sites outside the UK you joined too! It is so daunting at the beg not knowing quite where to start and just knowing what is out there! It would be great to hear from you! Very new to this site but I think you can send a personal message. Look forward to hearing from you soon. Sxx


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

Our match has now come to an unsuccessful end. I chose to end the contract due to some concerns, however none that will prevent our ex surro going on and matching successfully with another couple. 
So we are now raising our profile within the surrogacy community once again hoping to meet a TS who will make our dream of becoming parents come true.


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm positive it will happen for you soon Fleur, just hang in there!


----------

